# Togglecam'd 29" Steve Potts



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

well, i know it's not retro or vintage as far as the frame goes, but..

it does have Togglecams and WTB brake braces, and a rad TypeII.

and i just got the word that it is done.

can't wait to share the rest of it with you guys.

just have to wait for the ups guy.

if the photo works, it's of the BB being welded to the seat tube.

oh yeah, keep your eyes peeled for Steve's all new website.

all for now
nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Cant wait to see it Nate! I hate waiting for UPS!!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow Nate! Very cool. It's not often we get a behind-the-scenes peek at a master at work.

Hey, i just realized, that rootbeer suprise I gave ya probably didn't have an overshift pin installed. Send me your addy & I'll get it out to ye.

Pete


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Nice jig Steve's got


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Nice jig Steve's got


I dont know much at all about jigs really, but he does have a really nice looking jig set up in his shop. Much nicer than that bench vise thats for sure! All of his equipment looks to be top notch. Its a really awesome shop with a matching view.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Tease.

Here I am, all ready w/tissue paper, and you go and pull a stunt like this. Focker.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Nate, that's a short top tube, MC will not be happy with you......


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

That tube sitting near the edge of the workbench isn't the headtube is it? looks overbuilt 

I can't wait for the web site. (and seeing your bike will be cool too.)


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Why would the head tube have a Bottom Bracket Shell welded on it??


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

banks said:


> Why would the head tube have a Bottom Bracket Shell welded on it??


 

I heared Steve's workshop is setup pretty decent, spacious and with a very nice view for sure on the San Andreasfault. Would like to see more pic's of his workshop!

Ps... I hate teasers like these. You've been going on about this project for quite some time now.. and I want to see the whole rig! This teasing begins to look like children with candy, poking your eye's out!!


----------



## SS Jerry (Dec 22, 2003)

*Nate.... question....*

Does Steve do only steel or does he weld Ti? Is he still going to use that great looking head badge he had going some years ago? I love his work.

Congrats

JS


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*another pic, should answer some questions*



SS Jerry said:


> Does Steve do only steel or does he weld Ti? Is he still going to use that great looking head badge he had going some years ago? I love his work.
> 
> Congrats
> 
> JS


hey jerry,

yup same headbadge, and he actually has switched over to entirely all Ti frames and Stems, with the only exception being the steel Type II's.

oh, and the banks, the top tube is identical to the MC unit. actually almost everything is with the exception of having a deraileur hanger. no reason to differentiate it from my Favorite riding frame.

as for the workshop and jigs, his place is pristine and full of amazing equiptment, plus he built the workshop entirely by himself, and has an amazing view of Point Reyes National seashore.

can't wait to go visit.

all for now
nate


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

did you forget teh pic there Nate? Sounds sweet as butter!


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

'Tini - You gotta be quivering in your boots right about now...................


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I know he's always busy...but I wonder if he does Ti repair...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Pretty much. Nates been spouting off about thsi bike for a while now. Dropping littel hints of it here and there. Allthough, I can't even imagine what the anticipation is like in HIS shoes. I'm just craving pics.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

True.
Waiting S U X ! ! !
- I'm going through that right now on the last bit o' parts for my Road bike.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

*Some pics of Steve's shop*



Jeroen said:


> I heared Steve's workshop is setup pretty decent, spacious and with a very nice view for sure on the San Andreasfault. Would like to see more pic's of his workshop!
> 
> Ps... I hate teasers like these. You've been going on about this project for quite some time now.. and I want to see the whole rig! This teasing begins to look like children with candy, poking your eye's out!!


He's got a beautiful shop and for whoever asked he has a pretty decent "jig" now and will soon have one of the best (see last pic). Here's some pics Steve sent me the other day including a pic of a certain somebody's fork....check out the boss location for hints....


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Niiiice.

Thanks DWF.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wow! That is one sano shop!*

Veeeerry nice! Can't wait to see this 29er that's been rumored for like....EVER now!


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

DWF said:


> He's got a beautiful shop and for whoever asked he has a pretty decent "jig" now and will soon have one of the best (see last pic). Here's some pics Steve sent me the other day including a pic of a certain somebody's fork....check out the boss location for hints....


 Those are some great pics, thanks for sharing! Steve looks like he has plenty to smile about! Great to see.



Man, your jigs are as masterful as Steves frames. Beautiful work.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DWF said:


> He's got a beautiful shop and for whoever asked he has a pretty decent "jig" now and will soon have one of the best (see last pic). Here's some pics Steve sent me the other day including a pic of a certain somebody's fork....check out the boss location for hints....


Yes, Steve was telling me about the nice jig you made for him.

Hey Nate is that your or my fork? I'm quivering.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Those photos dont really do the size justice. Its quite big. The photos miss out on a large portion of the area. And thats the second story, theres another level below. Hes got a shop, house, job, location to make most any man jealous thats for sure!


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*nice,*

thanks for sharing the pics,

steve sent them to me the other day as well, but i didn't know about posting pics he sent , so that's why i shared the one with just the vise jig and his hand.

his shop is definetly amazing as well as the new jig.

mike, don't know for sure if its your fork or mine, but i do know the frame is mine.

oh, and the shop is bringing in the first Ti 29" frame and type II that steve originally made for myself, but he changed it over to disc mounts instead of the Togglecams like on my second one. so someone could have a Potts without the wait.

yup, i think i'll close the shop the day my frame, fork and brakes arrive. that's the kind of "business" man i am. i'm stoked. can't wait, and i will share pics.

thanks
nate


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Anyone know more about a Ti Type II? I was thinking about getting one made, but am curious about price... wait, etc. Anyone have contact info? Tharnks.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

IIRC, he's not doing a Ti TypeII. Only steel. I could be wrong though. Nate or Mike, you wanna clear this up?


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

These photos make me really wanting another Steve Potts. It is really great to see his shop, Steve building amazing bikes and see those bikes hanging from the roof.
Is he only doing Ti or does he still do steel frames. 

Nate, you should really be having a hard time waiting the final minutes before your frame arrives. I was having a hard time waiting for the first pictures. Before you close your shop, take some pictures and put them on here. I can't stand waiting any longer. Is the Type II suspension-corrected or is it rigid-only?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Pottser said:


> Is the Type II suspension-corrected or is it rigid-only?


Rigid only. I talked to Steve about this when I ordered my fork. In short, increasing the length of the Type II to make it suspension corrected (is suspension correct in the first place?) would negate the factors that make a Type II ride like a Type II. The length from center axle to center crown race seat is 16 1/4" with 1 5/8" offset. You can get one made for disc brake, canti brake or rollercam. And steel only as far as I am aware.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Rigid only. I talked to Steve about this when I ordered my fork. In short, increasing the length of the Type II to make it suspension corrected (is suspension correct in the first place?) would negate the factors that make a Type II ride like a Type II. The length from center axle to center crown race seat is 16 1/4" with 1 5/8" offset. You can get one made for disc brake, canti brake or rollercam. And steel only as far as I am aware.


 Wow, so he's actually making non-susp corrected frames & forks. They just keep becoming increasingly difficult to resist. I couldn't agree more with a tight low front end, & a stout rigid fork, but what does he do for the 29ers?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> ...but what does he do for the 29ers?


That is the 29er fork. He's way into 29ers and that's pretty much all he's doing.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That is the 29er fork. He's way into 29ers and that's pretty much all he's doing.


 Ah, gotcha. That makes more sense than a suspension corrected 26" being too long, but 29ers still being doable. All coming together...


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

That's the same theory Wes Williams told me when I talked about my Willits 29-er with Type II fork. Wes used to make Type II forks, having Steve supply him the Type II-crown. This part takes special tooling to bend it to the acute radius. Apperently a 29-er Type II is on the maximum length this great fork can be built. I assume building it longer makes it too flexy and not having the precise steering AND great damping. IMHO it might be the best fork out there. It rides great and looks really special, especially the ones Steve makes with this spoon-shaped forkends.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pottser said:


> That's the same theory Wes Williams told me when I talked about my Willits 29-er with Type II fork. Wes used to make Type II forks, having Steve supply him the Type II-crown. This part takes special tooling to bend it to the acute radius. Apperently a 29-er Type II is on the maximum length this great fork can be built. I assume building it longer makes it too flexy and not having the precise steering AND great damping. IMHO it might be the best fork out there. It rides great and looks really special, especially the ones Steve makes with this spoon-shaped forkends.


Ya, Steve's look really nice with the concave area near the drop out. Some (or maybe all?)of Charlies have filed down edges at the crown's end. It looks nice also. They each kinda put their own signature on the fork.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Agreed*



Pottser said:


> That's the same theory Wes Williams told me when I talked about my Willits 29-er with Type II fork. IMHO it might be the best fork out there. It rides great and looks really special, especially the ones Steve makes with this spoon-shaped forkends.


I have no doubt that the best riding rigid fork out there is indeed the type II. Wes built me one for my 29" Townie SS, and it beats the pants off of any other rigid fork I've ridden, including several ti units. Not terribly light, but so comfy and so smoove and precise...

Too bad the frame it fit was too short for me...

Nate--yer killin' me with the tease. Let's see it already...

MC


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*i'd love to, but...*

Nate--yer killin' me with the tease. Let's see it already...

MC[/QUOTE]

mike,

i'd love to share pictures of the rest of the frame , fork, stem and brakes, but they aren't at the shop yet. they are either on their way or still being boxed up by steve.

i agree that the Type II is the best riding rigid fork out there, and i've had some pretty nice Ti ones as well. but the Type II is it for me, the whole package.

i can't wait to ride it. that's the whole idea.

also excited to see the work Charlie did on the Togglecams, Steve said they looked great.

i'm dying as well.

thanks for all the nice comments.

all for now
nate


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Wow, Nate, you bit the bullet & had him do your brakes? Can't wait to see those babies!

This bike of yours is earning a "most anticipated product" status pretty quick.


----------



## steelhead (Jul 8, 2004)

Photo's????


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*i'd love to ...*



steelhead said:


> Photo's????


but it's not here yet.

frame fork and stem are finished, but apparently Charlie had to re-machine something on my Togglecams. don't really know what.

photos when it arrives for sure.

nate


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

so what does one of his frames go for these days. I know its outta my league but maybe I'll win the lottery someday. I really regret passing up on a new phoenix back in the day, that frame would have been highly sought after, I ended up buying a Bonty Privateer instead, cause I didn't wanna piss my wife off at the time, I can see now that she should be pissed that I didn't buy one. Oh well hindsight = 20/20 etc......blah blah blah. I do think that he makes the nicest bikes out there.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*hey nate, I'll show you mine if you show me yours!*

neener, neener, neener. Here's my fork.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> neener, neener, neener. Here's my fork.


Beautiful! Now when do we see this frame you designed??


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Beautiful! Now when do we see this frame you designed??


Hopefully in a month or so. Believe, me I want to ride that fork ASAP!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Hopefully in a month or so. Believe, me I want to ride that fork ASAP!


Mike, did you go and pick up the fork? Or is Steve now a digicam user?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Mike, did you go and pick up the fork? Or is Steve now a digicam user?


He was going to ship it when he made it into town next. He's all digital now with photos (although he needs to learn how to reduce the file sizes - I got three pics that totalled 5mb!) - has an e-mail address and everything. He'll have a website up sometime in the near future.


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

How much will one of those Type II forks set me back?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Not to hijack this excellent thread full of life and expectation, but I just wanted to add the pic of this fork that Wes made like 3 years ago out of one of Steve's crowns. I call it a TypeII Ultra and kick myself in the arse whenever I run across the photo of for not buying it when it was just sitting in the front window of the shop. It is a 700c fork btw.










Nate, you must be pissing in your paints by now, hopefully the goods show up soon!


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Bigwheel said:


> Nate, you must be pissing in your paints by now, hopefully the goods show up soon!


yeah, and with us bringing it us every so often it certainly can't be any better. How's it going Nate?

That fork is _*HOT*_ Bob. Looks like it rides niiiiicce.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

nothing yet? the suspense is absolutely KILLING me.

the_dude


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, and each time someone places a reaction in this thread, so it gets refreshed, I clic it in the hope to see the end result.. finding out a second later we still have to wait more... The agony!!!


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*first shots of actual bike*

ok, went to Mpls to go to Frostbike, had tons of fun, and when i get back to work
today these pictures were in the inbox from Steve, and the whole thing is shipping out tuesday, i can't wait, well i can, but i'm excited nonetheless.

so, here they are.

more to come when i actually have it. Hope nobody minds that i continue with this, just stoked to share with you all.

and i really feel more comfortable sharing in this forum rather than the 29"er side, eventhough i like that one to.

all for now
nate


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Ooof. Man, that's a wicked wicked thing.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> ok, went to Mpls to go to Frostbike, had tons of fun, and when i get back to work
> today these pictures were in the inbox from Steve, and the whole thing is shipping out tuesday, i can't wait, well i can, but i'm excited nonetheless.
> 
> so, here they are.
> ...


Nice Nate! But youre still teasing us! Can you give us the tracking number so we can all follow it to your shop? 

I see you got the Charlie modified springs atleast on the rear. Very cool. Toggle cams never fail to impress me. Im jealous!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Those brakes and that fork belong in a museum. Can't wait to see the completed bike.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

HoSS said:


> Those brakes and that fork belong in a museum. Can't wait to see the completed bike.


Those brakes are too good to be put in a museum... I cannot wait to put mine in the dirt any time soon!!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*What a Beautiful Bike....so far!*

I can't believe we have 2 pages of messages posted up for a bike none of us has seen yet! This has got to be some kind of record?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Guitar Ted said:


> I can't believe we have 2 pages of messages posted up for a bike none of us has seen yet!


Living the dream of owning a ti Potts through Nate.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Guitar Ted said:


> I can't believe we have 2 pages of messages posted up for a bike none of us has seen yet! This has got to be some kind of record?


  
It's reached legend status before even making it home to it's loving owner!


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

im still interested in finding out how much that thing cost? Im not made of money but I do have the potential of winning the lottery. I just wanna know how much I have to win.

Will


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

thanks for sharing!! i've been dying of anticipation for the past week. these shots didn't cure my ails, but they helped take the edge off a bit.  can't wait to see the whole bike.

the_dude


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

[insert homer drooling here]

damn nate. Like Mike said, we're all living vicariously through you. When you finally post a fullpic of the finished product, I think there's gonna be about 20 fried keyboards out there.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

~martini~ said:


> [insert homer drooling here]
> 
> damn nate. Like Mike said, we're all living vicariously through you. When you finally post a fullpic of the finished product, I think there's gonna be about 20 fried keyboards out there.


and more'n one tipped over desk


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

> damn nate. Like Mike said, we're all living vicariously through you. When you finally post a fullpic of the finished product, I think there's gonna be about 20 fried keyboards out there.





ssmike said:


> and more'n one tipped over desk


----------



## thaumazein (Feb 18, 2004)

*Whoa!*

Fantastic looking ride! Love the fork!


cursivearmy said:


> ok, went to Mpls to go to Frostbike, had tons of fun, and when i get back to work
> today these pictures were in the inbox from Steve, and the whole thing is shipping out tuesday, i can't wait, well i can, but i'm excited nonetheless.
> 
> so, here they are.
> ...


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

*I was at Steve's and saw the bike*

I went to Steve's house with a friend to order a road bike and saw Nate's bike. It looks very nice indeed. That toggle cam is real nice as you can see. 
Can't wait to see the finished product. 
You should see the new road bikes Steve is building, they are very stout


----------



## discodave (Jan 12, 2004)

*Pott website*

I know he is probably busy building fine ass bikes, but someone please tell this man to get a website. I am dying to see a finished product. I guy in my old shop had a TI Phoenix that was fine. A 29" potts is even sweeter. Any word on prices?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

He's working on it!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Bertleman said:


> You should see the new road bikes Steve is building, they are very stout


Very stout - that's the kind of bike you want to ride the heck out of. Although the fork choice seems a bit out of place - an curved Ouzo Pro would have been nice.


----------



## moonter (Oct 14, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Very stout - that's the kind of bike you want to ride the heck out of. Although the fork choice seems a bit out of place - an curved Ouzo Pro would have been nice.


Tasty. The frame has really nice proportions. I agree, that fork does look out of place.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Very stout - that's the kind of bike you want to ride the heck out of. Although the fork choice seems a bit out of place - an curved Ouzo Pro would have been nice.


Steve mentioned a few weeks ago hes working on a new ti road fork! Sounds great!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Ti Road Fork?*

Sounds more scarry than great to me.
Never was sold on the idea of Ti forks. Perhaps they're better now but the last Ti fork I rode tracked about as well as a Mag 21 with a super-long travel kit installed.


----------



## Bertleman (Feb 10, 2004)

Steve said he was working on a Ti Type II and a Ti Road bike fork. Knowing Steve, and the amount of time, energy and thought that he puts in to his work, the forks will be phenomenal.
Ti has advanced tremendously in the last few years and they can do things with it that were not possible before. I told him to put me and my wife down for a fork each, and I can't wait!!!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

*Beautiful!!!!!*

Ride that beauty in good health.

Now, to figure out how to fund one for myself.Anyone know what kind of prices a 6 and 4 year old will bring on the black market?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*Pictures of the Potts at the Shop.*

welp,

the Potts showed up this morning and i promptly dropped everything i was doing and unboxed the frame, fork, and stem to see what beauty Steve had created, and holy you know what, i was stoked. i'm kinda hopped up on cold medicine and feeling weird so maybe i'll just share the first pics and shut up.

Thanks to Steve for building such a beautiful rideable work of art, and to Charlie for modifying my Rollercams into Toggle-Cams with the custom springs front and rear.

i'll have pictures of it all built up after i track down some odds and ends,

thanks to all of you who have shared in the enthusiasm, makes this forum fun, all my friends are sick of me round here.

all for now
nate


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> and stem ...


It is alive!


----------



## HoSS (Dec 24, 2003)

Where's the stem... I wanna see the stem.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Very Nice! Can't wait for your first ride report. Get over that cold, now! ( I just survived one, as well!)


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations with your new bike. It is absolutely worth the wait. I can imagine how hard last days were for you. I was waiting for the pictures of your bike like I was waiting for the brown truck. Let us see and read more asap.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Can't wait to see it dirty.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Holy cats Nate, that's a thing of beauty.

Man, think of all the hours in that baby. All the hours you worked to afford it, all the hours it took to fabricate it, all the hours of mindbending effort from all those people to refine all those materials, processes, and designs. All the hours of riding all those people have done to know what truly performs & what doesn't. Man, all that effort, all that time, and it yeilds a perfectly good thing.

Dream. Build. Ride.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Can't wait to see it dirty.


Im not one to keep new things clean usually, but Id have a hard time sloggin those brakes through the mud the first time.

Looks great Nate. Keep us photographically updated when the build is done. As well as ride reports!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Im not one to keep new things clean usually, but Id have a hard time sloggin those brakes through the mud the first time.


This is totally off-topic but it somewhat applies because it is a new bike build. Years ago, the national team would train in our area during the winter. Nelson Vails one day built up his road bike - a beautify Raleigh - in the shop. When he finished, he took a ball peen hammer and gave the top tube a nice tap resulting in a perfect round dent and said "it''s gonna happen sometime, so I might as well get it over with." Not that that's a suggestion, Nate - so put the hammer away.


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

flyingsuperpetis said:


> Holy cats Nate, that's a thing of beauty.
> 
> Man, think of all the hours in that baby. All the hours you worked to afford it, all the hours it took to fabricate it, all the hours of mindbending effort from all those people to refine all those materials, processes, and designs. All the hours of riding all those people have done to know what truly performs & what doesn't. Man, all that effort, all that time, and it yeilds a perfectly good thing.
> 
> Dream. Build. Ride.


hey flyingsuperpetis, that's a really cool post. Puts the 'soul' of custom bike building into words.

nate- i don't need to tell you how unbelievable that bike is, because there's no way you couldn't already know that. thanks for sharing it with us. one more day without this little update here, and i was gonna start nagging again.  can't wait to see a final build. enjoy fondling that beauty (sounds weird, but i'm sure you've all fondled your frames before. well....at least i have)

the_dude


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

I was thinking, How often is it that you get a NEW bike that is at once vintage, retro, and classic, ( Potts builder, togglecam brakes, rigid, etc..) and yet encompass a relatively "new" idea (29 inch wheels for offroad) and have about everyone on this board going ga-ga over it. How cool is that?


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*Thanks to Matt Chester.*



Guitar Ted said:


> I was thinking, How often is it that you get a NEW bike that is at once vintage, retro, and classic, ( Potts builder, togglecam brakes, rigid, etc..) and yet encompass a relatively "new" idea (29 inch wheels for offroad) and have about everyone on this board going ga-ga over it. How cool is that?


thanks fellers,

i have to head to bed due to being a sickling, but i wanted to say thanks for looking and also thanks to Matt Chester for building my first ever 29"er and also the first i ever asked to buile a new frame around Roller / Togglecams, and he said "no worries" except it was a singlespeed and that presents alot of problems due to alignment and all. so thanks to Matt for all his help and getting me super stoked on ss and bigwheels. that guy is a true pal.

phones stink.

nate


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

This is literally the first time that I've seen a frame online that makes me feel tingly. I bought a ti Phoenix back in '94 or '95 that I stupidly sold in '98 when I got a new bike and neglected it for a few months. I certainly don't need another bike, but I'm trying with all my might not to do whatever it takes to contact Steve and plop down some $$ for a new frame. 

Tell me he won't make them with rear disc mounts...please tell me and I'll be OK.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

is that a stainless steel steerer? looks very shiney... and the rest of its not bad either!


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

smudge said:


> This is literally the first time that I've seen a frame online that makes me feel tingly. I bought a ti Phoenix back in '94 or '95 that I stupidly sold in '98 when I got a new bike and neglected it for a few months. I certainly don't need another bike, but I'm trying with all my might not to do whatever it takes to contact Steve and plop down some $$ for a new frame.
> 
> Tell me he won't make them with rear disc mounts...please tell me and I'll be OK.


thanks for the nice comments, watch out, cause he will do disc mounts, frame and fork.

we have one showing up at the shop in the next week or two for sale.

nate

oh, and it's just a steel steerer tube, looks really shinny though.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Nate, I am very curious on the geometric layout of this bike. Ofcourse Steve's works are close to my heart as with most of the guys at this board, but I really like the 'minimalistic' look of this frame. On most of my rides I strive to that exact same way; mount what you need and nothing more and nothing less. 

Hope yours will be worthy build, but Im not affraid about that actually ;-) Its the beauty of simplicity that makes a bike work for me, this one really comes into that picture. I should warn you though... you will get rinkles on your face if you grin to long


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> thanks for the nice comments, watch out, cause he will do disc mounts, frame and fork.
> 
> we have one showing up at the shop in the next week or two for sale.
> 
> ...


You terrible [email protected] How would one contact said builder should one decide to do so? I'm closing down my little bike business in May and will be moving it and my new family to Portland OR. I can at least wait until then.

Sean


----------



## scottms33 (Mar 13, 2004)

*sweet ride....*

Looks good Nate ! I can't weight until it's all done so we can hit the trails around here, or are you not going to ride it so it won't get it dirty? Sorry if I left some finger prints and drool on it.

scott


----------



## Daner (Apr 30, 2004)

Most excellent!


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

*has the beast been let loose yet?*

any full build pics yet?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Kick out the jams!*



dRjOn said:


> any full build pics yet?


 Ya Nate, lets see that sweet thing gettin dirty! Unless you're still out on that first ride.

Mike, that pic of young frankenstein... still cracks me up.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*uh, it's not finished yet.*

i haven't finished figuring out how i'd like to build it entirely. i do have two sets of wheels built up for it though. WTB new paridigms (the us made first year versions) with Mavic A719's in black, and also black Phil Woods on the same Mavic A719's. i just haven't worked out the ders or shifters.

could be done this weekend though.

i'm starting to really want to ride it.

thanks
nate


----------

